# OT But too good not to share: train in snow



## Karl1459 (Feb 5, 2015)

Awesome video:

http://unofficialnetworks.com/2015/02/must-watch-canadian-trains-dont-fear-the-snow


----------



## Carolyn Jane (Feb 5, 2015)

Oh my...and not even a snowplow engine. Or do they still use those? CJ


----------



## the_traveler (Feb 5, 2015)

Did you notice how much of the engineer's side of the window was clear just before the grade crossing? :huh:


----------



## Bob Dylan (Feb 5, 2015)

Wow! Those Canuks don't let Winter slow them up!!!!


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Feb 6, 2015)

That train appears to be hauling tanker cars well beyond approach speed with little or no visibility through grade crossings. Canada's track record on railroad safety is nothing to be proud of and this video only adds to my perception that maybe they really just don't give a damn.


----------

